# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Welding galvanised steel tube.

## howmanyru

Hi all, 
I'm about to stick weld gal square tubes 2.5mm thick. Is it REALLY necessary to grind off all the gal coating? I am welding outside so the toxicity shouldn't be too bad. Some is hot dipped some is electroplated.
The finish does not have to be perfect. Should i just weld through the gal? Grinding every joint is a pain. 
Cheers.

----------


## phild01

Depends if you don't mind the flu like symptoms, even if outside.

----------


## Bros

Is it hot dipped gal or just the zinc coated tubes?

----------


## cyclic

Not necessary to grind first, but it does splatter somewhat, and gives off lots of fumes, so
If you are doing a lot, drink milk before hand as this puts a coating on your stomach.
I welded stacks of it as an apprentice and I am still around.

----------


## phild01

> I welded stacks of it as an apprentice and I am still around.

  I think you once told me the risks of turps, thinner contact and I am still around too. 
  I know welding even small amounts of gal steel has made me feel a bit crook the next day, wouldn't know if there is any other risk though. A pressure certificate welder once told me to always grind the gal away from the weld area.  
Interestingly, a day of jackhammering sandstone has the same affect on me.

----------


## PhilT2

> drink milk before hand as this puts a coating on your stomach.

  Never could work out how a "coating" on your stomach affects what is breathed into your lungs, whether it's the welding fumes or the grinder dust. Some of the people I knew as an apprentice are still around too, mostly thanks to bypass or valve replacement surgery, more effective diabeties treatments etc.
Your health, your choice.

----------


## Marc

Grind.
Not only it is a health hazard and milk will certainly not do one bit for galvanize poisoning, it will also give you a brittle weld if you weld hot dip gal straight. 
Duragal is not as bad. If you are stick welding or gasless wire welding, get the biggest fan you have and place it right next to your work and blow the fumes away. Not much help with the weld but will spare you some poisoning.

----------


## cyclic

Health & Safety Welding & Cutting Hazards Metal Fume Fever  *Metal Fume Fever*  
Welding of certain materials can give rise to fume containing freshly formed metal oxide fume. If inhaled in sufficient concentration it can produce a reaction similar to a bout of flu. This is what is commonly known as Metal Fume Fever.
Although it normally lasts no more than a day, it is possible to get an attack of fume fever more than once. However, there is no evidence to suggest that repeated bouts cause cumulative damage.
The metal oxides usually associated with metal fume fever are those of zinc and copper, although others can have the same effects. In welding and cutting it is working with copper alloys, galvanised and some painted components that are most likely to this problem.
Alternative names for metal fume fever include, 'Zinc Fume Fever', 'Brass Chills' or 'Brass Founders Ague'. These derive from the regular occurrence of fume fever in workers employed in brass foundries, where zinc, with its low boiling point (907°C), would boil-off when added to molten copper at 1083°C, forming zinc oxide in the air.   *Symptoms* 
Metal Fume Fever is an acute, 'flu-like' attack brought on by exposure to freshly formed metal oxide fume.
Symptoms are first experienced about 8 to 12 hours after inhalation of the metal oxide. Sufferer feel like they are going down with 'flu.   *Causes* 
Fume Fever is caused by inhalation of freshly formed metal oxide fume. Any fresh metal oxide can cause it but it is most frequently associated with zinc, from welding brasses, galvanized iron and steel, other alloys containing zinc and in some instances zinc rich primers and paints.   *Control Measures* 
The simplest way to avoid getting metal fume fever is to use a suitable fume extractor, correctly positioned, to take the metal oxide fume away from the welders' breathing zone. The most suitable kind of extractor is a high volume, low velocity unit, as this type can be used with all welding processes, including TIG and other gas-shielded processes, without disrupting the gas shield.

----------


## cyclic

> I think you once told me the risks of turps, thinner contact and I am still around too. 
> .

  Really!!, gees I should be dead then.

----------


## Bros

Got a friend who is battling lung cancer that they believe was caused by welding nickel alloys.

----------


## Marc

Jim Wilson aka Paw Paw would probably disagree with the light hearted comments in that 'article' but he can't because he is dead Zinc Metal Fume Fever : A Case Study : Blacksmithing How-to on anvilfire iForge

----------


## phild01

> Really!!, gees I should be dead then.

  Taking me a bit out of context I think, never said it was a health issue, just wondering if it was...read again.   

> I know welding even small amounts of gal steel has made me feel a bit crook the next day, *wouldn't know if there is any other risk though*.

----------


## cyclic

> Taking me a bit out of context I think, never said it was a health issue, just wondering if it was...read again.

  
 In my post #9 I was clearly replying to your reference to turps and thinners ???

----------


## phild01

> In my post #9 I was clearly replying to your reference to turps and thinners ???

  Oh, okay.  I'm still alive despite all my exposure but you did make me aware of the risk :Smilie:

----------


## howmanyru

Thanks for the input, now I'm paranoid though lol. I started grinding this arvo and couldn't exactly tell when the coating was gone, i guess it's only a very thin coating. The tube is only 2.5mm thick so can't grind off much or I'll blow a hole in it.

----------


## Bros

> Thanks for the input, now I'm paranoid though lol. I started grinding this arvo and couldn't exactly tell when the coating was gone, i guess it's only a very thin coating. The tube is only 2.5mm thick so can't grind off much or I'll blow a hole in it.

   From that I assume it is the duragal type tube if so no need to remove the coating off.

----------


## cyclic

In your post I note you say some is hot dipped and some plated, so simply use a small pedestal/household fan if you have one, or buy a cheap one, they cost all of $15.
Use it to blow the fumes away.

----------


## howmanyru

The posts are gal, but they don't have the usual gal flecks in them, it is a uniform color. Is this duragal? The other tube has the gal flecks, but don't actually know if this means it's hot dipped.

----------


## phild01

> From that I assume it is the duragal type tube if so no need to remove the coating off.

  I did some 20 odd duragal posts, full perimeter ends, linished the zinc off with a flap disc, still felt a little crook from it.  Had a 12" fan blowing the fumes as well.

----------


## howmanyru

Ok, I'm off to find a half face respirator that will fit under my welding mask.

----------


## phild01

> Ok, I'm off to find a half face respirator that will fit under my welding mask.

  Nah, enjoy the experience.

----------


## cyclic

Drongos won, time for bed.

----------


## Marc

> Drongos won, time for bed.

  Yep ... my father used to smoke a pack a day from age 18 till he died from melanoma at age 87. 
I used to cut asbestos sheetings with a handsaw to make rabbit boxes in the sixties. 
Conclusion ... smoking makes you live longer and asbestos is harmless.

----------


## cyclic

> Yep ... my father used to smoke a pack a day from age 18 till he died from melanoma at age 87. 
> I used to cut asbestos sheetings with a handsaw to make rabbit boxes in the sixties. 
> Conclusion ... smoking makes you live longer and asbestos is harmless.

  Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha 
I was referring to the brisbane broncos (drongos) not the drongos on here.

----------


## phild01

> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha 
> I was referring to the brisbane broncos (drongos) not the drongos on here.

  I had to look at the TV guide to work that out.

----------

